# "Buffer cars" used for tank cars



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

Hi again,guys. Not too long ago I learned 
about the buffer cars used between tankers
and locomotives. 

What I am unsure about is does this apply to 
only trains traveling across the main line or
does my switcher need to grab buffer cars 
from within the yard before moving any 
tankers?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

paulrail said:


> Hi again,guys. Not too long ago I learned
> about the buffer cars used between tankers
> and locomotives.
> 
> ...


on your railroad, you can do whatever ya want. Heck, you can put a flatcar with a camp fire on next to the oil tankers if ya want.
I the 1:1 world, I don't think that buffer car applies to switchers shuffling freight cars.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

the switcher here doesn't use a buffer car while switching. unless one of the ones he is moving is empty or filled with something inert


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I am far from an expert on this. 

The buffer car is there to provide distance between the crew and a potentially hazardous cargo should anything compromise the integrity of the tanker. My understanding is that, due to the slow speeds and well-maintained tracks in a yard, the risk of compromise is much less, and therefore a buffer car requirement can be waived.

That said, I agree with D&J: Your layout, your rules.


----------



## paulrail (May 22, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> on your railroad, you can do whatever ya want. Heck, you can put a flatcar with a camp fire on next to the oil tankers if ya want.
> I the 1:1 world, I don't think that buffer car applies to switchers shuffling freight cars.


Lol... Maybe I'll use a full box car... on its way to the oily rag
warehouse :laugh:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Fiery flat cars*



D&J Railroad said:


> on your railroad, you can do whatever ya want. Heck, you can put a flatcar with a camp fire on next to the oil tankers if ya want.
> I the 1:1 world, I don't think that buffer car applies to switchers shuffling freight cars.


 Good one D&J! I think the national transportation safety board might frown on it though! 
On the old saying there is a prototype for everything; would you believe very early railroads actually did use a flat car with a fire on it? It was an early form of "headlight"! They did put sand between the fire and the wooden flat car though.

Traction Fan


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

There were some rules about train building you are correct and I assume there still are. My position did not involve building trains though, more making notifications and recording first day response. There were rules also for car length also if I recall.

I would be satisfied on my model railroad if you put ANYTHING reasonable between an occupied power unit and a molten phenol or anhydrous ammonia tanker. Occasionally in my table top trains I would have a bad idea military load end up next to this or that tanker and it made me snicker.

On a semi-related note, a few years back I saw a haz-mat response team in HO. Thought it would be neat to have a weathered or wrecked tankcar isolated with them on scene.


----------

